# iOS-Android Theme



## MatthewSM (Aug 26, 2011)

I have seen an iOS theme for an android device before.
http://www.redmondpie.com/this-is-the-best-iphone-4-kirf-running-android-with-ios-4.x-skin-video/
http://www.theiphoneguru.net/2011/01/03/sophone-is-king-of-the-iphone-4-kirfs/
Is it possible to install this or modify Android in a way that is the same as this?

*Edit* Yes I do want it to be an iPad. Lol


----------



## Joe_T (Jun 21, 2011)

There are a lot of launchers that have some sort of ios theme if that is what you're looking for. Go, ADW, LauncherPro, etc.


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

MIUI has many features similar to iOS. You'd get a better skin on that.


----------



## MatthewSM (Aug 26, 2011)

Alright thanks, I will look into it.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

gamer765 said:


> MIUI has many features similar to iOS. You'd get a better skin on that.


It actually has an iphone theme so... Yeah


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Altimax98 says he hopes to port MIUI to the TP. http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...-Touchpad-port&p=151446&highlight=#post151446


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Here's the Nook Color, which has the same buttons as the TP. Note the use of Button Savior (round button on the right) at 2:15, which displays the back, home, menu buttons on the bottom.






Tablet Tweaks is the HoneyComb style buttons on the bottom you've seen in all the CM videos.


----------



## MatthewSM (Aug 26, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> Altimax98 says he hopes to port MIUI to the TP. http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...-Touchpad-port&p=151446&highlight=#post151446


Kewl, I think that looks pretty good. Never seen it before.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

I haven't seen a video yet that shows the animated dialogs... Confirmations swing down and swing away when you tap them.


----------



## willtan (Aug 30, 2011)

if you wanna heavily skin it to look like iOS might as well just get an ipad. Lol


----------



## MatthewSM (Aug 26, 2011)

willtan said:


> if you wanna heavily skin it to look like iOS might as well just get an ipad. Lol


I already have a touchpad.  But I can't agree with you more. Alot less effort.


----------

